# cutting down some Paw Paw trees



## ajky (Apr 25, 2009)

Does anyone know if Paw Paw trees can be used to smoke with? Is the flavor any good. or do I need to just let the wood go. Well time to get back to cutting them down so thanks for the help.
AJ


----------



## rivet (May 2, 2009)

Hi,

I called a bunch of nurseuries, nursuries (?) PLANT PLACES that sold and dealt with paw paws. I was interested since you asked a very good question and it intrigued me. I love the fruit, but the tree flower smells awful. 

After research and talking to folks - none of who have ever even thought about smoking with pawpaw- the consensus is NO.

If it stinks alive, it is worse dead. And pawpaw pretty much stinks alive, even though the fruit is wonderful.

Nicest place to talk to is 

http://www.shootingstarnursery.com/

they are about to burn a whole ****load of pawpaw that fell and they can tell you more on the smoke. Check in a few days.

My instinct tells me if it smells bad it is not good for smoking.

Good luck to you, and hope this helps!


----------



## ajky (May 5, 2009)

hey thanks for the info.


----------

